# maximum bf% for bulking



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

just wondering if there is a maximum bf%, before you should quit bulking?

in the last 3 months i've gained 6-7%bf, from lean 14 to 21% now a little chubby.

am i right in thinking i've over bulked? should i reel in the cals. a little?

thanks!


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

can be whatever you want mate....but the more fat on, means more fat to lose, I know at one time pro bbers would gain 50-70lb in the off season...not the current trend now however.

personally 10-20lb would be enough for me...not a big fan of a belly.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

i dont go over 15-17%


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

I usually hit around the low 20s, and then stick at that for sometime. Once I reach a plateau in strength/muscle mass gained, I then slowly cut. Sucks that aesthetics are such a big deal, as i am loving the strength gains I am getting at the moment, but know that summer is around the corner and don't want a Peter Kay overhang.


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

There is no max bodyfat for bulking, it depends how far you want to push it?

I was up to 18-20% last bulk, belly was taking over so decided to cut.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

If abbs go it's too fat for my likings.


----------



## theonlyjosh (Aug 12, 2013)

I'd say if it's over 75/80% you've gone a little too far.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Im covered in veins,gives the illusion im in shape lol,im well over 20 ide

Imagine...


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

mal said:


> Im covered in veins,gives the illusion im in shape lol,im well over 20 ide
> 
> Imagine...


Can only imagine what those veins would look like post workout and a pint of dextrose


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

SJL1990 said:


> Can only imagine what those veins would look like post workout and a pint of dextrose


You should see what happens aftrer a coke and hobnobs pre workout.


----------



## jsing2010 (Feb 27, 2014)

I am cutting down from 220, to 181 now. I didn't bulk, I got fat from injuries plus booze  the amount of patience it takes is unreal, next time I bulk, I will keep BF at around 15%. The amount of time it would take to reach your goal would be the same but you wouldn't be walking around with a belly.


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

iv been 25% I was very heavy and strong. I say don't get upto there otherwise its a long journey if you want to get in shape. but saying that even though I was 25% bodyfat people knew straight away that I lifted weights, my chest stuck out way further than my stomach, you couldn't tell I had fat on me unless I took my top off


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

SJL1990 said:


> I usually hit around the low 20s, and then stick at that for sometime. Once I reach a plateau in strength/muscle mass gained, I then slowly cut. Sucks that aesthetics are such a big deal, as i am loving the strength gains I am getting at the moment, but know that summer is around the corner and don't want a Peter Kay overhang.


aesthetics blah blah. its just a trend in BB mate and the next one i can almost guarantee you will be strength again once this whole zyzz thing has disappeared.

do what makes you happy.


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Dozzer used to put on a few pounds while bulking.....










never did him much harm.....


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

15%


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

depends if you need/want to cut every year, can't see it being beneficial going past 20% if you do, they'll be a rough point where the amount of time you need to cut for outweighs any extra muscle gain. I bet if a bodybuilder was told he'd get £1,000,000 for every kg of muscle he put on in 10 years he'd go up to 40% though lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

All depends on when you start to think you're getting too fat.


----------

